# Hastings Point tomorrow any tips please



## Kayakfisher1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi guys,have decided to finally get out there and give it a crack,with 2 good weeks of surf launches and landings i am going to go out off hastings point.with only my first trip I'm just going to stay pretty close lol,any info or feedback on the bombies out there would be great.cheers.


----------

